# A dogs profound loyalty



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

How beautiful. It put a smile on my face. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

The picture of the dog laying by the grave just breaks my heart. But what loyalty....


----------



## musicgirl (Jul 26, 2009)

I saw that on facebook this morning...its so sweet but so sad at the same time.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Sad...and at the same time uplifting to see such a display of love. 
I'm reminded of a story that passed thru GRF of an elderly gentlemen who passed away...he was found with his dogs, Goldens I believe, still at his side. 1 or more of of his dogs had passed also, as they were elderly and/or ill.

I'm a sucker for true dog stories. My Mom gave me Lad A Dog when I was very young and it's one of my favorite books to this day.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Very touching, Steve. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Steve*

Steve

Thank you so very much for posting this-how beautiful!


----------

